# [Nur ein Traum?] Das PCGH Mainboard



## Ahab (24. Februar 2010)

Aloha liebes PCGH Team! 

Eure Bildersammlung der wahrscheinlich schönsten Mainboards aller Zeiten hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Vor allem die weißen Mainboards von Sapphire und das Referenzmodell von ATI finde ich einfach grandios! 

Da kam mir die (leicht utopische ^^) Idee... Wäre es nicht möglich, in Zusammenarbeit mit einem namhaften Hersteller ein schneeweißes PCGH Mainboard zu entwerfen? 

Ich bin mir des hohen Aufwands bewusst. Doch Angesichts der Tatsache, dass ihr unter dem Namen PCGH bereits Arbeitsspeicher, eine Grafikkarte, einen (superheißen) Lüfter und seit kurzem sogar ein Wahnsinnsnetzteil herausgebracht habt, wäre das doch der Ideale weitere Schritt!  

Aber naja, das ist sicher mehr als utopisch. 



Oder...?


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Februar 2010)

Wenn es ein Hersteller wie ASUS oder Gigabyte wird, dann auf jeden Fall  Schwarz/Weiße Elemente wären dann ein Muss.


----------



## Ahab (24. Februar 2010)

Vor allem aber: *ein WEISSES PCB!!!* 

Oh, ach ja, ich vergaß das PCGH Notebook zu erwähnen!


----------



## Oliver (24. Februar 2010)

Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum es kein weißes PCB gibt. Die Maschinen müssen alle 10 Minuten gereinigt werden, weil diese sonst nicht mehr erkennen können, wo die Bauteile aufgelötet werden müssen. Deshalb war das Sapphire-Board auch so teuer und nur in geringen Stückzahlen verfügbar.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Februar 2010)

Hmm, das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Aber schwarzes PCB und weiße Elemente gibts auch nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Februar 2010)

Diesbezüglich habe ich auch schon mit Sapphire gesprochen. Die wollen sowas auch nie wieder machen, weil der Aufwand einfach riesig ist. Vor allem ist es nicht so einfach die Maschinen zu säubern, sodass das Mainboard am Schluss auch wirklich weiß ist. Für geringe Stückzahlen lohnt sich das leider nicht. Wird leider nur ein Traum bleiben


----------



## rabensang (24. Februar 2010)

Mit Gigabyte müsste doch etwas zu Regeln sein, ein blaues PCB mit weissen und schwarzen Elementen zu entwerfen, oder?


----------



## Ahab (24. Februar 2010)

Ja genau! Sämtliche Elemente in weiß? Das müsste doch machbar sein! Und wäre sicher auch seeehr sexy. 

Schade dass weiß nicht so umgänglich ist...  DAS wäre mal ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich fände es einfach genial , wenn Pcgh ein Mainboard herrausbrihen würde, sowohl für intel als auch für AMD ....
Mit weißem Heatpipe Kühler + weißen erweiterungsslots und weißen Sata Ports *Träum*

Vielleicht wird PCGH ja irgendwann mal ein "echter" Boardpartner


----------



## TerrorTomato (18. April 2010)

man könnte doch einfach das MB in z.b. schwarz herstellen und dann einfach wenn alles drauf ist, in weiß lackieren!? dann nur noch die Kühlkörper (z.b. schwarz) draufpappen!?!?


----------



## Arrow1982 (18. April 2010)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> man könnte doch einfach das MB in z.b. schwarz herstellen und dann einfach wenn alles drauf ist, in weiß lackieren!? dann nur noch die Kühlkörper (z.b. schwarz) draufpappen!?!?



Na klar! Ich probiers aber bei deinem Board aus, bevor ich meines hergebe


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. April 2010)

Also wenn so etwas wirklich mal kommen sollte, dann kann und darf das Board nur von Gigabyte kommen. Ich meine fast alle aktuellen GA-Boards haben ja schon einen PCGH-Look, da dürfte es nicht so schwer sein ,da vielleicht noch einen drauf zusetzen


----------



## Ahab (18. April 2010)

Das wäre ja auch was! Alle, und wirklich *alle* Komponenten auf dem PCB in weiß, dafür ein blaues PCB. Wär doch ein guter Kompromiss!


----------



## frEnzy (20. April 2010)

Wie wäre es, wenn das Mainboard am Ende einfach lackiert wird? Ginge doch auch, sozusagen als Kompromiss  Die Bauteile bleiben alle in der original Farbe und werden nicht mit angemalt. Die Steckplätze, sowie die USB- und SATA-Anschlüsse und die Kühler müssten natürlich alle farblich darauf abgestimmt werden. Wäre das nicht denkbar?


----------



## jobo (24. April 2010)

auja, ein PCGH Mainbord. 
Aber, mir sagt weiß nicht zu...)-:


----------

